# saisine



## Luis_A

¿Qué significado jurídico puede tener esta palabra? (ejemplo: La saisine du Conseil Constitutionnel)
Gracias


----------



## mickaël

Hola, 

Aquí hay una definición :



> _DR. CONSTIT., ADMIN._
> *Droit de saisir les diverses instances officielles (législatives, judiciaires, administratives) d'affaires de leur ressort, de leur demander leur décision (d'apr. FOULQ. Sc. soc. 1978). Saisine du Conseil constitutionnel.*


Según este artículo, es el derecho de someter un caso a instancias oficiales que es de sus competencias. 
Si sigues sin entender, no dudes en volver a preguntar.


_Editado : Lo encontré en esta web : __http://atilf.atilf.fr/_
_No sé porqué, no funciona el enlace._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

La definición de "saisine" en el TLFi.
(Mickaël, avec ce lien "fast", tu n'auras pas de problème  )


----------



## Luis_A

Perdona, Mikael, pero sigo sin entender. De acuerdo a la definición que copias, saisir, ¿significaría "someter"? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## mickaël

Sí, eso es. 
Saisir un tribunal d'une affaire = someter un caso a un tribunal.

_"Une saisine",_ es el hecho de someter un caso a un tribunal. (definición del Larousse).


----------



## Luis_A

Vale. Muchas gracias, Mikael.
Adiós.


----------



## nurifran

hola!!!
se que es un poco tarde, pero más vale así que nunca.
Yo lo traduzco como "conocer" (saisir) y "conocimiento" (saisine). (en términos jurídicos, los jueces "conocen" un caso, que quiere decir que lo someten a su juicio).
Si leeis una ley, veréis que se dice mucho "el tribunal conocedor de los recursos de alzada será designado por...", o "conocerán los casos de maltrato los jurados populares..."

bien, estuve unos cuantos meses buscando la traducción literal, y al final me encontré con esto. Así que aquí lo dejo...!


----------



## noroeme

La "saisine" no es lo mismo que lelvar un caso ante un juez.
Después de muhco investigarlo, yo llegué a la siguiente conclusión:

Saisine     Pr.Civ.
Formalité par laquelle un plaideur porte son différend devant une juridiction afin que celle-ci examine la recevabilité et le caractère fondé de ses prétentions. La saisine est généralement provoquée par le dépôt au secrétariat-greffe d'une copie de la citation ou d'une requête conjointe. La présentation volontaire des adversaires devant le juge emporte parfois saisine de celui-ci.
Consulta
[formulación de una demanda]
Formulación de la demanda: Acción de formular ante un órgano una cuestión sobre la cual éste tiene el deber de decidir


SALUDOS


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
En temas de sucesión, muchas veces se deja el término "saisine" (detentación de todo o parte del mobilario), como aquí: 
"En el Derecho francés la posición del albacea es más débil que en el inglés y alemán. Con todo, el testador puede conceder *la saisine* o detentación de todo o parte del mobiliario, aunque nunca por más de un año y un día a contar desde la fecha de su fallecimiento. La doctrina extiende *la saisine* a los inmuebles y diversas sentencias han determinado que el presidente del Tribunal puede prorrogar su misión en calidad de administrador judicial a efectos de gestionar hasta el momento de la partición de la herencia..."
No se puede hablar de "albaceazgo" ya que las leyes francesas y españolas difieren. 

Sí se utilizan los términos: "*investidura*" o "*apoderamiento*":

En cuanto a "exécuteur saisi", se podría traducir "saisi" por "investido".

*Este Post sólo es válido para temas de sucesión.*


----------



## totor

mickaël said:


> _"Une saisine",_ es el hecho de someter un caso a un tribunal. (definición del Larousse).


Entonces, *autosaisine* podría significar "autoimposición".

Por lo menos, ése es el sentido que parece tener en mi texto:

_…une sorte d'autosaisine qui leur fait s'interroger sur le sens et la trace de leur expérience…_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

¿Contexte?
Además no entiendo muy bien cómo pasas de la _saisine _a la imposición .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Por la acepción jurídica de la palabra, Martine.

No tengo nada que ver con las leyes, pero estoy cansado de oír o leer que se "impuso" al juez, o al abogado, de determinada situación.

Por otra parte, no veo qué otra auto… pueda llevar a una persona a interrogarse acerca de un hecho doloroso (el fascismo, para un fascista), de no ser que él mismo se lo impuso.

Pido disculpas por la falta de contexto, pero como yo no abrí este hilo, me pareció que el mismo texto que había dado lo expresaba.

Un saludito.


----------



## jprr

Salut totor,
*
auto*-saisine => se saisir *soi-même*, se *soumettre à soi-même un cas *pour lequel on se considère compétent/ qui est de son ressort/qui relève de sa juridiction etc...(ce qui juridiquement ne va pas de soi !)

saisir = demander à une instance son opinion / son intervention ...

Si tu regardes les définitions de saisine proposées par le CNRTL tu verras que le sens est différent selon qu'il s'agit de droit privé (A) ou de droit public (B)
Le post de Tina renvoie au sens en droit privé, dans lequel l'auto-saisine (ou autosaisine) _n'aurait aucun sens _( quel sens trouver au fait d'entre en possession de quelque chose qui appartient à soi-même ?).
_*On ne peut donc comprendre ta phrase qu'avec le sens de saisine en droit public*_ (administratif/ constitutionnel...):


> Droit de saisir les diverses instances  officielles (législatives, judiciaires, administratives) d'affaires de  leur ressort, de leur demander leur décision



Sur la "mécanique" de la saisine et l'auto-saisine tu peux  voir aussi ici pour te faire une idée de ce dont il s'agit.


----------



## totor

Salut, Jean-Pierre,Dis moi, ne peut-on prendre l'autosaisine dans un sens figuré ?En tout cas, mon auteur dit "une sorte d'autosaisine".Je ne vois pas comment je pourrais le prendre au sens strict.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> Por la acepción jurídica de la palabra





totor said:


> autosaisine dans un sens figuré ?


¿En qué quedamos? 
Danos el contexto.


----------



## totor

La acepción jurídica de la palabra me lleva a un uso figurado de la misma, Martine.El contexto es el que di:





totor said:


> personas que se interrogan acerca de un hecho doloroso (el fascismo, para un fascista)


La media frase no muestra el contexto, Martine, la media frase sólo muestra cómo está usada la palabra.El contexto es el que di más arriba, que a mi juicio es suficientemente explícito.Y para que quede claro, no estoy traduciendo un libro de abogacía, sino un libro acerca del fascismo, motivo por el cual no hay ninguna posibilidad de que el término en discusión tenga una acepción estricta (lo que además está señalado por la aclaración que hace el autor: "une sorte de"), y mi impresión es que está haciendo un uso figurado de la misma.


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> ...Y para que quede claro, no estoy traduciendo un libro de abogacía, sino un libro acerca del fascismo, motivo por el cual no hay ninguna posibilidad de que el término en discusión tenga una acepción estricta (lo que además está señalado por la aclaración que hace el autor: "une sorte de"), y mi impresión es que está haciendo un uso figurado de la misma.


Vale.
Pero si bien entiendo que "une sorte de" no es la cosa verdadera, la palabra "saisine" hace totalmente parte del vocabulario juridico (o administrativo formal, que debe ser juricamente fondado), y nada más.
Por otra parte es porque "*se dieron a conocer*" / "se hicieron un *requerimiento*" que :


> _...qui leur fait s'interroger sur le sens et la trace de leur expérience…_



Por lo menos se hicieron (¿algo como?) *una consulta *en todas las reglas_ (muy formal, nada figurativa)_.


----------



## totor

Pues lo que tú dices, Jean-Pierre, que se dieron a conocer, etc., si bien posiblemente sea así (no creo que el autor se lo haya sacado de la manga así como así), es una suposición, ya que no lo aclara, sólo señala la "sorte d'autosaisine".


----------



## jprr

Sí, no lo aclara; pero el uso de esta palabra no tiene que ver con una pavada - remite a doctrina juridica / tribunales / juicios etc...
No sé de qué va tu texto - pero sabemos que el fascismo da lugar a hechos que sí son de la competencia de las juridicciones.
En fin, vos sabrás.


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> Sí, no lo aclara; pero el uso de esta palabra no tiene que ver con una pavada - remite a doctrina juridica / tribunales / juicios etc...


Absolutamente cierto, Jean-Pierre, pero lo que me hace pensar en un uso figurado de la palabra es que el autor no está hablando de llevar a juicio a nadie (con lo cual sí habría que pensar en un uso más estricto del término), sino de una actitud de los involucrados, por lo que parece deducirse de esas pocas palabras que yo transcribí y que dedica al tema.(También es cierto que estoy apenas en el inicio del libro, la introducción, tal vez más adelante hable más del tema).


----------



## jprr

En este caso es una "AUTO-saisine".
Así que los jueces, los involucrados y los "presuntos culpables" son los mismos...
 Bue, che, me temía que le sazonaras de psicología  estamos *hablando de derecho, no de psicología* - la "saisine"_* NO es una "actitud" sino una actuación y un procedimiento*_ juridico ¿me explico?


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> la "saisine"_* NO es una "actitud" sino una actuación y un procedimiento*_ juridico


Entonces estamos fritos, mi viejo.Salvo que el libro sí se refiere a la "autosaisine".


----------

